# vobereiten der festplatte und mounten der partitionen

## Demmaro

Hallo ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand mal über meine einstellungen drüber schauen könnte ob ich alles richtig erstellt und zugewiesen habe

partitionieren der Festplatte hab ich volgendes erstellt

Partition 	 Dateisystem 		        Größe    	Beschreibung

/dev/sda1 	ext2 	80M 			        Boot Partition

/dev/sda2 	(swap) 5000M 	                Swap-Partition

/dev/sda3 	ext3 	Rest der Festplatte 	Root Partition

Mounten von Partitionen

Filesystem Size	 Used  Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda3	453G	 357M  430G   1% /mnt/gentoo

/dev/sda1	 78M	 1,6M   72M    3% /mnt/gentoo/boot

/dev/sda3	453G	 357M  430G   1% /mnt/gentoo/var

/dev/sda3	453G	 357M  430G   1% /mnt/gentoo/opt

/dev/sda3	453G	 357M  430G   1% /mnt/gentoo/usr

/dev/sda3	453G	 357M  430G   1% /mnt/gentoo/home

weis nicht ob ich alle ordner erstellt oder richtig zu gewiesen hab

----------

## Max Steel

Das ist soweit... /home sollte man eigentlich eigenständig setzen, falls du (aus einem unbekannten Grund) der Meinung bist das Gentoo nichts für dich ist hast du es einfacher wenn du eine andere Distri nutzen möchtest. (im Allgemeinen rate ich zu pi*Daumen 40GB root und so ungefähr 10GB /usr/portage.

5GB swap... wieviel Arbeitsspeicher hast du und was für einen Anwendungsfall möchtest du gerne?

----------

## Demmaro

ok dan werde ich es versuchen das ich home extra setze

ich hab 4GB Arbeitsspeicher

ich möchte eigentlich nur zum Serven (Internetanwendungen) nutzen es soll kein Game Rechner werden

----------

## Josef.95

 *Demmaro wrote:*   

> Mounten von Partitionen
> 
> Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on
> 
> /dev/sda3 453G 357M 430G 1% /mnt/gentoo
> ...

 

Hm, es ist vermutlich die Ausgabe von "df -h"? Schreibe doch bitte zukünftig die Befehle mit hinzu aus dem die Ausgaben entstanden sind. Ist für uns sonst nicht immer leicht zu erraten wie die Ausgabe überhaupt zustande kam  :Wink: 

(zudem nutze für Shell Ausgaben hier im Forum doch bitte auch die Code Tags, ist dann doch besser lesbar)

danke

Und nein, dort ist scheinbar einiges mehrfach mounted

/dev/sda3 braucht bzw sollte nur unter /mnt/gentoo mounted sein.

----------

## Demmaro

ja das war die ausgabe mit "df -h" sorry demnächt schreibe ich es hinzu

```
# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/var

# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/var

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/opt

# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/opt
```

.........

und so weiter, das hab ich mit jedem Ordner gemacht

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das wird so nicht gehen. Du hast da zu viel gemountet.

```
# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot 
```

Das reicht. Den Rest lass weg. Da bräuchtest du nur wenn du /var und /opt extra willst. Ist aber in deinem Fall nicht so. Mach es so wie ich es ober gepostet hab. Und dann weiter nach der Anleitung.

Sebastian

----------

## Demmaro

besten dank habs so gemacht und konnte mit der Installation fortfahren

----------

